# What is the best way to roll dough, etc on a tiled counter?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the best way to roll dough, etc on a tiled counter? (not a flat smooth surface)


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Use a large wooden cutting board or one of the marble slabs typically used for rollong out pie dough.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks!

I'll probably rip the tile out and put in something else in a few years, but for now I have to make do with it.

How big should the marble slab be? This one is 18"x18", is that too small?
Amazon.com: RSVP International Marble Pastry Board 18x18-in.: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

What are you looking to use it for?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

18"x18" is a pretty standard size which should work for most home sized recipes.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Various dough stuff, pizza dough, etc.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

silly, and I don't know the answer, but, if you are only using it really for rolling out dough, etc.and not cutting/chopping, they sell very smooth sanded plank or ply wood at home depot etc....although, I'm not sure if it has any chemicals in it...i mean, it's not pressure treated so I'd assume not, but I can't say for sure. But it would certainly be a cheap way out.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I would look for a very large silicone mat (Silpat is one brand), the kind typically put into sheet trays for baking. That would be thick enough to even out the rolling surface, you'll have little trouble with anything sticking to it, and it can be rolled up and easily stored when not in use. And..it can do double duty, since you might also use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I would say the 18x18 should work, if you can find one a bit bigger, 24x24 I would go that route and then you can have it built into your counters without having to rip out the entire counter top. You may also want to consider a pizza stone, they do just as good a job as marble but at a 1/4 the price


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I would go to a tile and flooring place and buy a large marble tile - definitely cheaper than buying through a kitchen supply source.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Abe,

Whatever you decide---wood, tile, silpat---it is likelyi to slide if you put it directly on the tiles.

Some hardware stores, and all RV supply places, have this non-slip matting, designed to line shelves so things don't move around while you're underway. 

Were it me, I would get some of it, and cut it to fit underneath whatever rolling surface you choose.

FWIW, for general purpose home use, I can't imagine needing anything bigger than 18 x 18.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

THanks! THats a good idea.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A well dampened kitchen towel will serve the same purpose. I do have some of that nonlip padding in my cooking utensil drawer and pot drawers though.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Abe - Go to one of your local flooring or tile stores and ask them if they have any display boards with either 18x18 or 20x20 tiles on them that are dropped or discontinued. If so, they'll probably give them to you for free or at most a buck or two. Try and get porcelain if possible - it a little more durable but ceramic will do fine. I used to save them for people all the time and I use them at home myself. If you can find an unglazed one it can be used in your oven for a pizza or bread stone.

Hope this helps,

Willie


----------

